# My puppy is very sleepy- is this okay?



## PhoebeNYC (Mar 23, 2010)

hello!

I just purchased a new puppy on Saturday. She is an 11 week old chihuahua puppy. I took her to the vet last night and they said she looks great. She has a bit of a respiratory infection which they gave antibiotics for. 

I am crate training her, so last night she was better in her cage than the night before. A little bit of crying at first then she slept. Crying in the middle of the night so I let her out to pee on the pad (she did) and then no crying again. I let her out this morning while I was getting ready for work and she was SO tired and not really eating. (she ate well last night though). All she wanted to do was sleep! I put her in her crate before I left for work. She whined a little bit but then went right into a ball to sleep. 

Is it okay that she is SO sleepy? Usually she wants to run around and play for a bit but all she wanted to do was jump in my lap and cuddle and sleep!

I hope she is okay!

Let me know your thoughts.

Thanks so much! 

New puppy mommy.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

It's hard to say, really.
SHe's recovering from an URI, she's new to you and your home, puppies sleep eighteen hours a day as youngsters..so this MAY just be normal. But....you must keep an eye out for signs of illness as well. Is she pooing normally? Eating? If you engage her will she play with you?
It's kind of worrying that she didn't do her 'usual' this morning, but then, you've only had her four days so "usual" may not be her usual, if that makes sense. 
Can you go back and check on her during the day?


----------



## PhoebeNYC (Mar 23, 2010)

She did have runny poops last night- not too bad but a bit loose. I thought maybe b/c I gave her wet food though. She seemed perfectly normal last night. 

I could try and run home at lunch to check! She has food and water in her crate with a few toys.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

She may have an upset tummy due to the antibiotics...are you making sure she gets them with food? If it doesn't clear up, back to the vet to try something else.
Does she have a puppy pad in her crate as well? An 11 week old chi (or any puppy, but especially a toy breed) CANNOT be left for a full work day without access to somewhere to relieve her bladder and bowels.
Lunchtime visits for pee breaks, from you or from a petcare pro (dogwalker/sitter) will go a long way towards housebreaking success, or using an xpen with a sleep area, potty area and food area is a good idea if you cannot do the daily visits.
Keep an eye on her energy levels. It's okay to be a paranoid puppy mummy in the beginning and vets are used to LOTS of puppy calls.


----------



## PhoebeNYC (Mar 23, 2010)

I gave her the antibiotics with food but I bet she would still have runny poops from it anyway! 

I'm picking up a play pen tonight so when I leave her she'll have her wee wee pad, crate, etc in her pen with her. 

I'm sure she is okay, but I am so paranoid. I literally ran home last night to make sure she was okay. 

I will definitely run home at lunch today, let her peeps/go potty and try and get home early again. I'm taking her to a socializing hour at the vet tonight and will be sure to ask a lot of questions (and if she is super sleepy there will be experts there to monitor her)


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Also, if you've changed food from what she used to eat wherever you got her, that will add to her stomach issues.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

You can always call the Vet. A friend got a small dog with an infection that was quiet and gentle for a week while on antibiotics. After the a week, when the infection cleared, the puppy ran around as normal....

Your vet should understand the type of infection and the energy level from the records and from the type of antibiotic.


----------



## PhoebeNYC (Mar 23, 2010)

Went home at lunch- she didn't eat anything yet so I gave her a bit more nutrical (dr said 3 X a day was okay)

I'm thinking about picking her up Halo puppy food since she liked the Halo treats and keeping her on that only. I'd also like to keep her on that b/c I think it is a better quality brand. 

Hopefully she'll start to adjust soon! I feel so anxious and worried!


----------

